# Hart & Cooley Ultravent



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone in here run into this stuff? I just ran into this stuff for the first time today. It was on a foreclosure. The previous owner(s) duct taped the failed joints, and the pipe was super brittle and very easy to crack which is evidence enough of overheating. It was plastic vent pipe on an 83-84% efficient appliance (cast iron Slant Fin Boiler with an inducer fan). Research shows there may be a recall on it. Anyone else run into this crap?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes. They had big issues with it. 

You gotta replace it with stainless steel.


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*1999 recall in U.S.*

U.S. - http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml99/99174.html


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah we use to install that stuff ... it was on the market for a short time.... then went back and ripped it all out after the recalls.... home owners bite the bullet on that one


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

yes take it out


----------

